# Forearm/elbow issues and fixes



## Jarnhamar (11 Jan 2013)

Has anyone ever did wide grip pull ups and pulled something weird in their forearms resulting in moderate pain anytime they rotate their arms inwards, like the same kinda motion if you were turning a screw driver?

Or did biceps curls and found their elbows would hurt on both the outside elbow and the opposite side of the elbow (where the bend is)?

What kind of exercises did you do to fix it?

Anyone have any good exercises they can recommend to build Popeye sized forearms?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 Jan 2013)

One devilish device they had in the gym in Wainwright was a 2.5 or 5 lb weight on a length of string/rope.  The other end was tied to the centre of a 12-14 inch long piece of broom handle.  You held the handle out in front of you with both hands and twisted it, rolling up the string/rope.  That certainly made the forearms ache, ymmv.


----------



## medicineman (12 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever did wide grip pull ups and pulled something weird in their forearms resulting in moderate pain anytime they rotate their arms inwards, like the same kinda motion if you were turning a screw driver?
> 
> Or did biceps curls and found their elbows would hurt on both the outside elbow and the opposite side of the elbow (where the bend is)?
> 
> ...



Sounds a bit like a combination of golfer's and tennis elbow...there are some stretches for that but are very difficult to describe...does your physio dept on the base have a self referral set up?

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jan 2013)

MM, they require people to go through Sick Parade. I've been in physio for it since May but they can't figure out why the muscle won't repair it self and have tried different things.Very slowly gets better then I'll move it wrong and back to square 1.  Originally it was just the one forearm but ironically while in Physio two months ago I was testing my progress and ended up getting the same muscle pain in my other arm.  It sounds like physio isout of ideas and about to throw in the towel so I'm snooping for other ideas to see if I get lucky.

I've never heard of golfers elbow but I'll check into it.

Also on the table, voodoo.

Ammotech, I'll try that exercise thanks.


----------



## medicineman (12 Jan 2013)

Might be a tendonopathy of some sort...certainly take a bit to sort out, especially if you don't rest it  .  Any odds of a sports medicine referral?

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jan 2013)

I'll research tendonopathy and also ask about a Sports medicine referral on Monday.

It's all in the name of freedom so I don't see why they wouldn't refer me  ;D


----------



## Container (12 Jan 2013)

Im a big pushup/ pull up guy and have really good grip strength. I get lot of overuse injuries in and around my elbow. Radiating up the outside of my forearm- and I get the twisting/turning pain you describe. 

No weakness, just pain- its annoying. I was on course not to long ago lugging dive gear and it inflamed badly and was sticking around. The valves on the tanks only allow me to get two fingers max to move them around so its an unusual grip.

I found stretching helped- I went to a massage therapist and they did like a deep muscle massage a few times on the top part of my forearm. It hurt like a son of a gun but it reduced the pain.

It was mentioned I could have some scar tissue in there and its compressing the nerves running down my arm. I just keep stretching and massaging it. Let me know if you get a better result.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jan 2013)

I believe I may have discovered the culprit;just posting this in case someone does a search for the same type of injury.

After 2 years of physio on and off for a 'forearm injury'
http://www.livestrong.com/article/30385-relieve-arm-pain-caused-pinched/

Arm and elbow injuries _can be_ caused by pinched nerves in the neck, due to swelling, a slipped disc or degenerative changes in the spinal column- or in my case probably a mix of bad form and my body punishing me for not lifting enough weight and being weak.

[It's strange too because I took Journeyman's advice to lift with a bending jerking motion.]


----------



## KanD (6 Feb 2013)

I occasionally suffer from tendonitis and random elbow pains.
I came across this technique/strategy that helped quit a bit. The technique is called "flossing":

Video 1: http://glennpendlay.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/got-tendonitis/
Video 2: http://youtu.be/0dgbCDtqdlI

The videos are WFS.
Hope this helps.
Cheers,


----------



## MattBar (15 Feb 2013)

oh yeah, i was doing wide grip curls about 3 weeks ago and i messed up something in my forearm big time. it felt like my arm was about to snap halfway through the curl. i gave it 2 weeks rest, until the pain stopped while curling something, then switched to close grip curls. i suggest resting it up for a while because the more i curled with the injury the worse it got.


----------



## Loachman (15 Feb 2013)

MattBar said:
			
		

> oh yeah, i was doing wide grip curls about 3 weeks ago and i messed up something in my forearm big time. it felt like my arm was about to snap halfway through the curl. i gave it 2 weeks rest, until the pain stopped while curling something, then switched to close grip curls. i suggest resting it up for a while because the more i curled with the injury the worse it got.



Pain is nature's way of telling your body what your brain does not comprehend: "Stop".


----------



## Mcfro (15 Feb 2013)

I would highly recommend NOT doing wide grip curls. Your arm doesn't follow a natural path while doing them, and it strains everything involved.

For biceps, you can do normal (shoulder width) or close grip curls, as well as pronated curls (palms facing down instead of up). Feel free to throw some hammer curls in there as well. 

For your forearms, I would suggest plate pinches. Get 2 x 2 10lb plates, hold 2 in each hand by your side, and just hold onto them. Start at 30s x 5 sets, and up it by 5s every session. This works your grip strength (particularly the muscles in the fleshy part of your palm) and grip endurance. 

You can also do wrist curls behind your back with a barbell, which is exactly what it sounds like. This works the underside of your forearm closer to the elbow. I do 5 sets x 20 reps.

Finally, you can do pronate wrist curls over a bench, which works the top of your forearm. I do 5 sets x 12 reps.


----------



## The_Falcon (15 Feb 2013)

If you are still having this issue OZ then I suggest looking at some of the videos on mobilitwod.com you can search for your particular issue also recommend looking up voodoo flossing


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Feb 2013)

I have seriously considered voodoo. I'm not above committing heresy against science if it means I benefit from it ultimately.

My issue turned out to be a bulged disc between the C6 and C7 with nerve impingement. Weird how a pinched neck nerve can be present itself as acute pain in ones forearm.

Point to note- asking the very attractive physiotherapist to grab you by the neck and just squeeze your throat until the dics pop back into place will make you seem like a creep, apparently.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I have seriously considered voodoo. I'm not above committing heresy against science if it means I benefit from it ultimately.
> 
> My issue turned out to be a bulged disc between the C6 and C7 with nerve impingement. Weird how a pinched neck nerve can be present itself as acute pain in ones forearm.
> 
> Point to note- asking the very attractive physiotherapist to grab you by the neck and just squeeze your throat until the dics pop back into place will make you seem like a creep, apparently.



Actual voodoo or voodoo flossing as recommended by Kelley Starret?  And it's not that weird a neck issue would cause pain elsewhere, it's obviously not the first thing that jumps to mind.  Did she just slap you and walk out?


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Feb 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Actual voodoo or voodoo flossing as recommended by Kelley Starret?



I was making a lame attempt at humor talking about real voodoo but I looked into the Voodoo flossing and it totally looks worth a try. I'll give it a try.



> And it's not that weird a neck issue would cause pain elsewhere, it's obviously not the first thing that jumps to mind.


Agreed. It was only after the pain went to both arms that the doc made the connection that it's nerve related and not muscles.



> Did she just slap you and walk out?


Naw,I think she knew it was a serious, if not apparently ridiculous question. When she explained a disc was bulging out of the neck and pushing on a nerve I figured it could just be squeezed back in place and I'd be on my way.  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2013)

You have to give it a rest  ;D

That reminds me, I have to get your package in the mail 
If there's anything else you need for that item, PM me. I'm getting rid of my spare stuff.


----------

